# Black A3 - Lowered [pics]



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Found this guy @imsoovertheinternet on instagram, and sharing his pics.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

*niceee*



tekmo said:


> Found this guy @imsoovertheinternet on instagram, and sharing his pics.



they look great 
can i ask if springs were used or coil overs thanks


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

lovei27 said:


> they look great
> can i ask if springs were used or coil overs thanks


I have no idea, not my car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


>


22"? :facepalm:

That looks flat dumb. The proportions at the front of the car (top of wheelhouse to top of hood, front of wheelhouse to front of bumper) just don't take that well.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

20x8 I believe, he works (owns?) rotiform so he has access to whatever wheels he wants. I believe he's on h&r development coilovers.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mattchow said:


> 20x8 I believe, he works (owns?) rotiform so he has access to whatever wheels he wants. I believe he's on h&r development coilovers.


That's an impressive wheel design, then, in that it looks substantially larger than it is. It's just not impressive on the A3 for that same reason, IMO.

... maybe if he made that wheel in a 16" or a 17" diameter. :laugh:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

barf


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> That's an impressive wheel design, then, in that it looks substantially larger than it is. It's just not impressive on the A3 for that same reason, IMO.
> 
> ... maybe if he made that wheel in a 16" or a 17" diameter. :laugh:


i think only the first set are 20s the others are 19s.


----------



## GotGTI? (Oct 4, 2010)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

The black wheels are 18, the chrome wheels are at least 20, the other two sets are 19s.

Definitely coilovers.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

That's Jason Whipple's car. He is 1/2 of Rotiform. He is on AH Exclusiv H&R Deep coilovers. 

That car has been on a variety of different size wheels 18,19,and 20.


----------

